# Madeira to mainland



## Minkynuts (Jan 26, 2013)

We are thinking of moving from Madeira to mainland Portugal. which part of the mainland has the same temperate weather as we have here, as I do not like it too hot foe me and my pets


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

How can the mainland get the same conditions like Madeira..??
AFAIK is it an Island in Atlantic..guess you 'll never get temps. over 40°C there


----------



## Minkynuts (Jan 26, 2013)

I know what you are saying, as I live here I know its an island. I want to find somewhere on the mainland that does not get too cold but does not reach 40C


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Minkynuts said:


> I know what you are saying, as I live here I know its an island. I want to find somewhere on the mainland that does not get too cold but does not reach 40C


My fears are..not on Iberian peninsula, now and in future.
Cancelled my plan to pass away one day there...too warm for Vikings like me.
Only North of Spain, coast, could be a place for me, but not sure yet.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Have a look at somewhere in the area of Concelho do Porto region of Porto or the area inland from there. Depends on what you want, a big city - big towns - countryside - beaches all available.


----------

